# Rod building & Reel repair



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

My friend, Marty a paralyzed from the waist down 1st Gulf War veteran is doing reel repair. We have ordered rod building tools and he will be repairing and building rods. He was doing this type of work in south Florida before moving here.










Give him a call at 850 503 1663 and he will pick them up or tell you how to get to his workshop.

He is also rebuilding carburators, cleaning/detailing handguns and about anything else that will fit on his table and he can lift.


----------

